# Blood requirement at IMSS



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We have IMSS insurance - and are pretty happy with it for the most part. Perhaps we could afford 'better' private insurance - but at this point - this is working very well.

So we have a long time (Mexican) friend whose mother needed an operation at IMSS - she may be our age 60+. They had been told that no one over the age of 40 could donate blood. IMSS required something like 8 family members to come and attempt to donate blood for her surgery. Finally they found what they were looking for and in the end everything went just fine.

Today I visited IMSS for interview for a surgery I have been putting off for some time now. I said to the doctor - I have no family members in Mexico who can donate blood. Between he and the blood bank they agreed that I could donate my own blood (even though I am way older than 40). 6AM this Thursday...

So - if there is someone out there who is not blessed with a wife as fluent as mine is and finds themselves in a similar situation - remember this post.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank You that's Good To Know.. I do wonder why there is an age cut off.. TTBOMK There isn't one here in the USA..



Gatos said:


> We have IMSS insurance - and are pretty happy with it for the most part. Perhaps we could afford 'better' private insurance - but at this point - this is working very well.
> 
> So we have a long time (Mexican) friend whose mother needed an operation at IMSS - she may be our age 60+. They had been told that no one over the age of 40 could donate blood. IMSS required something like 8 family members to come and attempt to donate blood for her surgery. Finally they found what they were looking for and in the end everything went just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Thank You that's Good To Know.. I do wonder why there is an age cut off.. TTBOMK There isn't one here in the USA..


fwiw - there is also a requirement at the Mexican Red Cross that you reside in Mexico 2 years before they will accept a donation. They must know something...


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Emergency / Trauma cases?*

Wow! This is interesting information... so what happens in a case of an emergency surgery?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm sure emergencies are handled differently from elective surgeries but fortunately we have no experience.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Gatos said:


> I'm sure emergencies are handled differently from elective surgeries but fortunately we have no experience.


You are using NoB logic, which usually fails in Mexico.

:smash:


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting that the Red Cross of the US & Mexico are not better connected to have access to your blood donation history in the US. "NoB logic" would indicate that's why it's an international organization... :brick:


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Howler said:


> Interesting that the Red Cross of the US & Mexico are not better connected to have access to your blood donation history in the US. "NoB logic" would indicate that's why it's an international organization... :brick:


I'm not sure if the composition of one's blood changes subtly based on location or if the Red Cross was using time as a determinant for general health. You come to Mexico from someplace that has Sika or worse. Maybe something shows up over time - kind of like an incubation period ? I have no idea.

One thing I do remember is that they typed my blood for me free of charge. I then put that info on my Mexican license - which had been wrong prior.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*"International" Red Cross*

Sorry Gatos, I was referring more to those who might need blood for a surgery, but may not have donated or "saved" it IN Mexico. "NoB" mentality would make me think that what I donated in the US would count in my favor in Mexico, if needed. I went to a RC blood drive about 6 years ago (first in a long time) - and they had record of all my donations clear back to 1976 when I first donated.

But I've had my headaches with the US Red Cross before... in spite of numerous donations in the past, when I needed to do therapeutic blood draws (which can't be used for donation) a couple of years ago they wanted to charge me for each draw. I ended up doing the blood draws - free of charge - at the local / state-supported blood bank, and now donate there on a monthly basis. No... no connection or correlation with the Red Cross... too bad for me! 

Here's one for you: I've heard about people in the US selling their blood & plasma for help with their bills... anything like that going on in Mexico?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Howler said:


> Here's one for you: I've heard about people in the US selling their blood & plasma for help with their bills... anything like that going on in Mexico?


Actually - quite the contrary. I have no trouble donating blood to myself or someone else (if they want it). But - if IMSS this week would have said to me - You simply have to find a donor or we cannot perform surgery - I would have had to seek a private hospital (which would not have been the end of the world). Prior - I had asked IMSS if I could possibly pay a donor (or buy a pint or two). They seemed insulted - No, we do not sell blood here.

I initially created this thread for 2 reasons; one was the mother of our Mexican friend who needed to find a donor within her family and two was that within the last 1-2 years there was an outcry to local expats for donations of a particular type. Perhaps I got lucky (but I am a nice guy  ) , in that they are willing to let me self-donate. Two forms were required (and lots of signatures and stamps).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Self-donation in preparation for a surgery can be done, as you have discovered.
Otherwise, donors must be younger and not on medications. I think the age limit may be 60 or 65.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> Self-donation in preparation for a surgery can be done, as you have discovered.
> Otherwise, donors must be younger and not on medications. I think the age limit may be 60 or 65.


Thanks for the confirmation !


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Other questions about this subject: Do you have to have a surgery planned to self-donate... or can you do so "pre-emptively"? Also, how long can or will they preserve the donated blood?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Howler said:


> Other questions about this subject: Do you have to have a surgery planned to self-donate... or can you do so "pre-emptively"? Also, how long can or will they preserve the donated blood?


The surgeon had to approve my donating my own blood. We won't set a date for the surgery before Nov 26th. I have quite a few things/tests I need to take care of before then.

The sample you give IMSS is good for 'about' six months. They will actually use the sample you provide during your surgery - that I found interesting.

A person can self-donate blood until the age of 70.

A person can donate blood for others until the age of 50.

I think self-donation is a rather rare thing.

They had no problem with my taking (rather strong) blood pressure medicines. In fact he said I could have taken them this morning before leaving the house.

Hint : don't tell the doctor who interviews you prior to your donation that you had wine with lunch the day before - they want abstinence for 3 days...


----------

